# Thanksgiving Fattie with Q view!



## nedtorious (Dec 9, 2012)

I made this the day after Turkey Day, but haven't had a chance to post it until now.  I made it with 2 lbs. of turkey sausage, in the middle is my Mom's leftover cornbread dressing, and I wrapped it in turkey bacon. I think it would have been better without the turkey bacon. Aw well that's what experiments are for.













image.jpg



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 9, 2012


















image.jpg



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 9, 2012


















image.jpg



__ nedtorious
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Ned.....It looks great.... Nice smoke ring. I like the way the turkey bacon is raised in the middle of the crossovers. Looks like you intensionally did that.....


----------



## roller (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice job !


----------

